# PATTAYA | Modus Wong Amat



## pattaya2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

*The Modus Wong Amat (Naklua) Pattaya Condo delivers an entirely new style of construction for Pattaya. Modus signifies a genuine hybrid, merging the best of a full service beach front hotel with a luxury beach front Pattaya condominium.*









​


----------

